# Suunto Observer - leather strap



## simonparkes (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi, as someone who continues to love their Suunto Observer ti after many years I'm still looking for somewhere which will make a leather strap for it. Any recommendation gratefully received.

Many thanks


----------

